
Wehe on the App Store - tareqak
https://itunes.apple.com/au/app/wehe/id1309242023?mt=8
======
tareqak
The description:

> _Do you want to know if your carrier is violating net neutrality? Wehe tells
> you if this is the case, and how much they are slowing down (or speeding up)
> specific apps._

> _By running these tests, you will also help us create a public database of
> carrier behavior worldwide. This can help you decide which carrier to use in
> the future, based on the performance they give to your favorite apps._

> _Help inform the net neutrality debate by downloading and running our app!
> More details about the app
> at[http://dd.meddle.mobi.*](http://dd.meddle.mobi.*)

> _This app is developed by researchers from Northeastern University and The
> University of Massachusetts Amherst.*

> _Please excuse us if you encountered any bugs or crashes. We tried our best
> to make this app stable, and all crashes will be sent to our server for
> future improvement. No personal information will be included in the report._

> _Please be aware that this app might not support your carrier if it uses a
> network device that interferes with our tests. For more information, please
> check out our website!_

